# school help please!



## Deleted-119707 (Apr 27, 2008)

for media studies, i have this project. i have to create a music video. a animation or a real video. i decided to do a animated video. i will be using photoshop,image ready and movie maker to create this. i need some ideas. 
i already got on idea:
two kingdoms of stick men that will fight to the death. for this i will be using the song Attack-by 30 seconds to mars.

all i need is at least 3 more ideas. i HAVE to have ideas. 
please state some ideas and songs that will go with it.

thanks for your help

-=-nicky-=-


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2008)

This errs dangerous close to breaking my no doing somebodies work for them policy but.

Song: The wizard by Black sabbath
http://www.last.fm/music/Black+Sabbath/_/The+Wizard
Idea:
Do what is says on the tin and make it about Wizards. Can I point you towards terragen if you do go this route: http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/ 

Idea 2:
Building something from parts up (always good for this sort of thing, best way is to make an exploding diagram kind of thing and reverse it).
Song, a hard one. Either go for the more comedic route (Rolf Harris/childrens rhyme sort of thing) of the more hard edged rock/metal route (pick any rock/metal band you like and you could probably find something that would work).

Idea 3: I am in a fantasy mood right now and a bit lazy so copying 2) forging something (sword/spear/shield/whatever). Make it two different methods and interplay the two if you like (modern and old, Eastern and Western.......).
Failing that the making and use with it "speeding up" throughout (and if you like copy the movements: hammer on heated metal: downstroke on sword, plunge into water: thrust of whatever).
Song: If going for the interplay the two route something that has two distinct "voices". Making and using: something getting faster/more aggressive towards the end.

Oh and good luck with windows movie maker.


----------



## lagman (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd say: Try usign Bohemian Rhapsody everybody loves B.R., just follow the lyrics the first part could be made easily just a guy leaving home or something, then when you get to the _"I see a little silhouett"_ set the character in a street with crazy things happening around him, car accidents, people fighting etc, and for the last part of the song _"Nothing really matters..."_you can put the character in a mountain or something similar, standing on his knees talking to the sky or to the emptiness.

I used AVS Video Editor the last time I needed to do something like that, it might not be the most powerful app, but it's certainly better than WMM.

Good luck, and be sure to post whatever you end with


----------

